# Canine Caviar Reviews



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Does anybody on here feed CANINE CAVIAR? 
I have had Riley on it since August 2 and he has never done better...
Used to be a pretty picky pup but is now enthusiastic at every meal time.


I had thought about possibly trying the Grain Free FROMM formulas.
I have been in touch with representatives from FROMM several times and they have Great customer service!! Much better than Canine Caviar's customer service.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Canine Caviar is on my list of 'maybe's if something would ever happen to Fromm, however, customer service is a big deal to me  I do think Canine Caviar makes a good brand of food, but I have not yet tried it.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

shellbeme said:


> Canine Caviar is on my list of 'maybe's if something would ever happen to Fromm, however, customer service is a big deal to me  I do think Canine Caviar makes a good brand of food, but I have not yet tried it.


Yeah....that is what I am struggling with...

I am Crazy about the food and how well Riley has been doing on it. I had had some questions for Canine Caviar due to some information I had been given from one of the stores that carry it. Since they were nonresponsive to email I actually had posted my concerns and questions on their facebook page. There was a conversation going between three of us and after all was said and done, they Deleted the Posting. The store was actually following the Post and emailed me asking if I had deleted it. I had not and didn't even know that they had. I then posted asking them if they had deleted that conversation and they lied and said: NO! They kept insisting that I call them or send an email as not to alert any of their fans unneccesarily. They then deleted that Post, as well.

I have enough food for the next couple of months but started questioning wherever I just ignore that and stick with the food since Riley's doing so well on it or make a switch to a company with Awesome customer service.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

It particularly ticks me off when my words are deleted by someone, so I would have been sure to follow up with another post, an e mail, perhaps a letter in writing and would yell loud and clear to all my fellow pet owners about it and dumped whatever remaining food I had.

As you can tell, it is a bit of a hot button for me.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Well Riley was all excited for meal time... Went running into the 
kitchen full speed... all excited!!!! Ate it all down and has been 
happy all night. He's been eating it since Aug. 2nd and is still
just as thrilled about it as he was then. 

Looks like I will be sticking with the Canine Caviar and
just hope I don't have to deal with their customer service...


----------

